# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  الاضرار التي يسببها زيادة النيتروجين

## كوكو

الاضرار التي يسببها زيادة النيتروجين 
* تسبب تاخر في نضج المحصول ذلك لان النيتروجين يشجع النمو الخضري .
 * تجعل القش ضعيف وتسبب الرقاد في محاصيل الحبوب , كذلك تسبب زيادة كبيرة في طول النبات وزيادة طول السلاميات مع ضعف الساق وثقل السنبله يؤدي الي الرقاد ,,
* سوء انتاجيه النبات مما يعيق عمليه الشحن والتخزين ,,
* تجعل النبات ذو مجموع خضري عصائري وجدر الخلايا ضعيف بالتالي يقلل قدرة النبات علي مقاومه الامراض الطفيليه ,,


تاثير زيادة البوتاسيوم Excess of Potassium
زيادة البوتاسيوم تسبب التسمم للنبات لكنها نادرة الحدوث ويمكن ان تحدث فقط في حاله طول مدة استعمال الاسمدة البوتاسيه او النيترجينيه ,,
الاضرار التي تسببها زيادة البوتاسيوم تتلخص في الاتي :
* المستوي المرتفع من البوتاسيوم ليس ساما مباشرة لكن يبدو ان التاثيرات الاساسيه هي احداث نقصا في الايونات الاخري مثل الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم والحديد ,,
*  نظرا لان البوتاسيوم قلوي وبالتالي فان التركيزات العاليه التي تزيد عن 3% في الاوراق يمكن ان يكون لها تاثير ضار مشابه لاضرار القلويه ,,


نسبه الصوديوم الي الكالسيوم ,,
تاثير زيادة الصوديوم والكالسيوم Excess of Sodium and Calcium
الكميات الزائدة من الصوديوم او الكالسيوم يمكن ان تسبب اضرار مباشرة للنبات لكن غالبا ماتكون الاضرار متعلقه بالملوحه او الصفات القلويه التي تسببها هذة العناصر للتربه , يسبب زيادة الصوديوم امراض متعددة للنباتات منها :
* القمه البيضاء في الحبوب White Tip of Grains : 
* احتراق القمه Tip Burn:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مشكورة عـ المعلومات المفيدة

----------


## احمد امين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيكي ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## كوكو

شكراً للجميع نورتو الموضوع

----------


## (dodo)

مشكور عالموضوع القيم

----------

